# Slotters Fantasy Racing League



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

Join up for Lightning Cup 2006 at Yahoo Fantasy Sports: 
http://racing.fantasysports.yahoo.com/auto/register/createjoingroup
League ID# 10372
password aurora
League name is Lightning Cup

I'm there as League Commissioner using alias "hogeezer", and my team is "sloansboys".
Anyone is welcome, but I thought posting it here would be more exclusive to HO slotters.
Get back here if you have questions/problems.
Good Luck,
Ron Esterline


----------

